# Inflatable ham



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2014)

Poof doing the usual hamster stuff.



Deflated ham:




Hamster Poof: malse modus by miranfoto, on Flickr



Inflated ham:




Hamster Poof by miranfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Oct 29, 2014)

Ummm... Are we supposed to ask how he gets deflated again?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 29, 2014)

Schrader valve?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2014)

i'm just the guy who takes the pictures, i don't know how hamsters work.


----------



## Designer (Oct 29, 2014)

hamlet said:


> i'm just the guy who takes the pictures, i don't know how hamsters work.


LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## annamaria (Oct 30, 2014)

Haha funny and cute.


----------

